# hatoful boyfriend



## Mango (May 12, 2015)

OH MY GOD. i got this game a few days ago and i thought it was like haha! ironic pigeon dating games! hahah how funny is this! okosan you silly billy! haha sakuya is so stuck up! haha shuu is weird! but iTS SO GOOD!! LIKE NON IRONICALLY IT HAS SUCH OF A GOOD STORY AND BBL OH MY GOD IT'S SO GOOD 

i bought the collectors edition and otl it came with a little manga and the wHOLE SOUNDTRACK and i think this is the best game i've ever played.


----------



## tobi! (May 12, 2015)

I bought it because I thought it'd be funny and it was. But it lost its appeal after an hour. I've only played 91 hours of it and I haven't gone back but those pigeons are cuties.


----------



## Mango (May 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> I bought it because I thought it'd be funny and it was. But it lost its appeal after an hour. I've only played 91 hours of it and I haven't gone back but those pigeons are cuties.



_please go back once you get to shuus ending and a few others you get the BBL and BBL is so sad please play it more_


----------



## Naiad (May 12, 2015)

I just started installing my copy now, but I'm really excited to see Anghel, tbh c:

Who's your favorite?


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Oh! me and my friend were playing this yesterday, it looked interesting so yeah~ hehe.. <3

I haven't finished mine, but I'm going for the doctor, Shuu is just way too handsome. <3


----------



## Mango (May 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> but I'm going for the doctor



i'm so sorry...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Naiad said:


> I just started installing my copy now, but I'm really excited to see Anghel, tbh c:
> 
> Who's your favorite?



i haven't done anghels ending yet. he confused me a lot///

SAKUYA IS BEAUTIFULLLL ahh
also nageki and okosan and ryouta and the teacher //


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Mango said:


> i'm so sorry...



Ah.. this concerns me more than it should.. ;w; why are you sorry-


----------



## Benevoir (May 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ah.. this concerns me more than it should.. ;w; why are you sorry-


Let's just say that you're heading to a pretty dark path. :') //prays for you


Honestly I thought this game was a joke until YOU GET TO THE TRUE ROUTE. Everything starts to make sense and christ, it's one the few VN games that manages to make me cry.

Also Nageki is everything


----------



## Jamborenium (May 12, 2015)

when I played this game I expected to laugh not cry >:'C
okay I did laugh but damn is the game depressing I was not expecting that
I thought it was just going to be a goofy game about dating pigeons but nope​


----------



## PrincessDuckling (May 12, 2015)

omg! I went for Dr. Shuu the first time I played and got his "The Happy Couple" ending. I was kind of expecting it to end the way it did but it still surprised me. He's still my favorite bird hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

it's alright. i love some of the reference (like night on the galactic railroad) and such but it's too easy to get dead end imo


----------



## Mango (May 12, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Honestly I thought this game was a joke until YOU GET TO THE TRUE ROUTE. Everything starts to make sense and christ, it's one the few VN games that manages to make me cry.
> 
> Also Nageki is everything



i know, once i got shuu/yuuyas ending i was like d*AMN*_NNm_nmanm_ndm_nmanmnmd*NADNMN*

then the true ending anD I WAS CRYING 



Nebudelic said:


> when I played this game I expected to laugh not cry >:'C
> okay I did laugh but damn is the game depressing I was not expecting that
> I thought it was just going to be a goofy game about dating pigeons but nope​



I KNW i got it for the irony but iit was so good and ghhhh



Noiru said:


> it's alright. i love some of the reference (like night on the galactic railroad) and such but it's too easy to get dead end imo



the dead end is when you dont succesfully romance anyone so if you dont check a guide a few times the dead end usually comes really quickly aha


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2015)

I've never played it myself, but I've watched all of Lucahjin's streams of it.


----------



## Mango (May 15, 2015)

I HAD IT FOR A WEEK AND I GOT ALL THE ACHIVEMENTS IM CRYING


----------



## Maruchan (May 16, 2015)

So....I bought this game because ummm these two caught my eyes.
(okay, and one very good fanart, which I don't think I can repost here though lol)






Installed it some time ago, never quite get around to actually start playing.
Been avoiding character route spoilers but I guess from others' comments, 
along with a quick image search did give me some idea on what's ahead. ^^;;

Note to self: need to get to Hatoful Boyfriend this Sat/Sunday.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (May 16, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> So....I bought this game because ummm these two caught my eyes.
> (okay, and one very good fanart, which I don't think I can repost here though lol)
> 
> 
> ...



that picture is actually the background on my computer!


----------



## Naiad (May 16, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> So....I bought this game because ummm these two caught my eyes.
> (okay, and one very good fanart, which I don't think I can repost here though lol)
> 
> 
> ...



SHUU N O 
CRAZY PIGEON DOCTOR IM CRYING THERES SOMETHING SERIOUSLY WRONG WITH THAT GUY


----------



## Alvery (May 16, 2015)

Ahh I was playing Shuu's route directly after Yuuya's and I felt so guilty OMG ;v; especially since I already knew the spoilers X'D

Also, since I wanted to unlock BBL, I had to do you-know-what to Yuuya twice on Shuu's route Dx


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 16, 2015)

Played Nageki's so far I definitely cried TT_TT Need to finish Mass Effect so I can get back to my Binge on Otome gaming lol. Gotta finish one then get to Hatoful Boyfriend still need to get the other pigeon-dudes<3


----------



## Ayaya (May 16, 2015)

Looking forward to see how people would react to the BBL route!  

I played the game years ago when it was still an April Fools' game (The BBL route wasn't implemented yet and it's FTP), first played it in Japanese then the English translation came out. Then the full game came out and I didn't finish it until a while ago.



Spoiler



I was surprised how well done it was, I know it's a good game since my friends praised it, but dang, I've played lots of game with well-done twists but this beats every one of them. The fact that the characters are pigeons might turn people off but hopefully people wouldn't simply see this as a simple pigeon-dating game and read through till the end!


----------



## Luminescence (May 16, 2015)

Omg thIS GAME I actually have a kind of funny story about Hatoful Boyfriend for anyone willing to read. 

I bought the game alongside FNAF1 for my boyfriend last year as part of a very passive-aggressive "gift war," if you will. Naturally, he rejected both gifts (he's a wuss) but after a long chain of more passive-aggressive gifting back and forth he ended up bedrudgingly accepting it. We share our Steam libraries and _of course_ I had to try this game, it was half of the reason I bought the collector's edition for him at any rate, so I kept bugging him to stop playing his other games so I could finish the entire storyline for Hatoful Boyfriend and eventually we started joking about pidgeons being better boyfriends than him-- but the funniest part comes later: A month or so ago, he finally decided it was time to try it. The nerd pretty much ignored me for an entire two days because of it. Apparently, pidgeons are also a better girlfriend. 

But back to the game itself. The amount of feels the different routes gave me was so unfair I am STILL UPSET I LOVED EVERYONE.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

Well you shouldn't need a guide. I got like one or two ending then I kinda gave up because I got these frickin' hawks at once lol.


----------



## Mango (May 16, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> So....I bought this game because ummm these two caught my eyes.
> (okay, and one very good fanart, which I don't think I can repost here though lol)
> 
> 
> ...



oh god he makes me scared


----------



## June (May 16, 2015)

god hatoful was such a trip and i'm still not over it ?? though it took me sometime to get through the game because i was too lazy to play the first five times i opened it. also,


----------



## Maruchan (May 16, 2015)

Mango said:


> oh god he makes me scared


Now the anticipation is killing me XD
*must know why so scary everybirdie seems to be running for the door whenever his name's mentioned lol*


Spoiler:  JUST LOOK AT THIS I LIKE HIM ALREADY 










....finished with Ryouta, both endings for Sakuya, and just started with Nageki.
At this rate, I need to through Yuuya, Okosan x2, Kasuaki before I can get to the chubby birdie there.
Tomorrow is Sunday, so time is on my side! <3 <3


----------



## Alvery (May 17, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Now the anticipation is killing me XD
> *must know why so scary everybirdie seems to be running for the door whenever his name's mentioned lol*
> 
> 
> ...



Just a suggestion, but you should probably play Shuu's route before Yuuya's if you want the full impact ><;; As long as you can join the health committee, you should be able to do Shuu's route! -v-b


----------



## lucasio77 (May 17, 2015)

I got this game but still havent play it. It looks cute but idk if I can play a game with just text. Unless there is action??


----------



## unravel (May 17, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Ahh I was playing Shuu's route directly after Yuuya's and I felt so guilty OMG ;v; especially since I already knew the spoilers X'D
> 
> Also, since I wanted to unlock BBL, I had to do you-know-what to Yuuya twice on Shuu's route Dx



Wait so this game is BL (Boys love)? Wat??


----------



## Mango (May 17, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wait so this game is BL (Boys love)? Wat??



BBL is an ending that u get after getting a lot of endings



lucasio77 said:


> I got this game but still havent play it. It looks cute but idk if I can play a game with just text. Unless there is action??



yeah, theres some action. its so worth it omg


----------



## Maruchan (May 17, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Just a suggestion, but you should probably play Shuu's route before Yuuya's if you want the full impact ><;; As long as you can join the health committee, you should be able to do Shuu's route! -v-b



@3@ Thank you for the suggestion! I have not start Yuuya's yet (was just about to).
So legit reason there to skip to play Shuu's route first *thumbs up*



lucasio77 said:


> I got this game but still havent play it. It looks cute but idk if I can play a game with just text. Unless there is action??


It's a otome game visual novel, so I am afraid there's not much 'combat' action per se. (Unlike, say, the awesome *Haruka series*.)
Here's a super handy giude if anyone's interested *[ X ]*



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Wait so this game is BL (Boys love)? Wat??


...it looks like a BL game to you? This one is an Otome game visual novel, like Starry☆Sky, you are playing as the (most unseen?) heroine. As mango said, the BBL (Bad Boys Love) is something you have to unlock. ^^


----------



## Mango (May 17, 2015)

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN


----------



## Maruchan (May 18, 2015)

Mango said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN



Possible answers + fixes here? --> *[ X ]*

By the way, since I've been living under a gigantic boulder,
I just realize that the sequel "Hatoful Boyfriend: Holiday Star" has been out for a long while. 
And here's the English version? *[ X ]*


----------



## Farobi (May 18, 2015)

*omg,,, i just played my first route (nageki route) and it's so sad ;;
this game ,,,, is ,, wow <33*


----------



## unravel (May 18, 2015)

Farobi said:


> *omg,,, i just played my first route (nageki route) and it's so sad ;;
> this game ,,,, is ,, wow <33*



I just got home wtf that was fast


----------



## Silversea (May 20, 2015)

Wat Shuu isn't a pigeon its a partridge oh well video games.


----------



## Dustmop (May 20, 2015)

Mango said:


> the dead end is when you dont succesfully romance anyone so if you dont check a guide a few times the dead end usually comes really quickly aha



You found the dead end _easy_ to achieve? D:

I had to purposefully save and tell a birdie I was romancing that I would not be with him for forever in order to get it. Srsly. I saved before the ending for Yuuya and declined to be with him forever. Loved the Shadowgate reference, though.

Nothing else I did resulted in a dead end. I unlocked half of the endings now without any help from a guide.

I took Nageki first (that was so sad and sweet omg) and then when I replayed, just altered my path a bit for the other birds based on what I knew they liked. Track elective for Okosan and Music class for Sakuya, for example. Ryouta didn't seem to care what I did with my time, though, he was easy. And Anghel was an accident; he showed up halfway through what was my Mr. Nanaki playthrough, so I just took the opportunity to play with him instead. I didn't know what I was doing, but he kept coming back so I guess I courted him okay. :v


tl;dr I had to cheat for what was apparently the easiest ending for everyone else.... and now I want to go get the other half of the achievements/endings. ;~;


----------



## Mango (May 21, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> You found the dead end _easy_ to achieve? D:
> 
> I had to purposefully save and tell a birdie I was romancing that I would not be with him for forever in order to get it. Srsly. I saved before the ending for Yuuya and declined to be with him forever. Loved the Shadowgate reference, though.
> 
> ...



yeah omg! my first time doing the game i got it because i chose totally wrong answers. 

i went with bad ending, the CARVE IT INTO YOUR SOUL! LOVE BLASTER! ending, sakuya normal, okosan full, nageki, ryouta,  shuu normal, kazuaki, yuuya, shuu full, BBL, sakuya full, okosan normal, anghel, azami, then the BBL epiloge and oh my gOD I WAS NOT OKAY AT All

(I HTINK THATS ALL AH)

oh god nagekis ending was so sad he was so cute and i thought 



Spoiler: spoiler



he killed himself by jumping out of the window but he didnt and aGHAGHAGHAG


 i got anghel and i didnt know what to do and i sent him into the infirmary OOPS. so i redid his after i did kauakis. i wasnt sure what beans to pick and thats the only time i needed a guide (aside from anghels). anghel is so cute holy crap!! 

the BAD ENDING IS SO EASY TO GET LOL HOW WAS IT HARD FOR YOU IM


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Finally got around to pick it up again, just gonna go for the achievement and endings now though.

Ryouta's ending was so sad though v.v


----------



## Dustmop (May 31, 2015)

Mango said:


> the BAD ENDING IS SO EASY TO GET LOL HOW WAS IT HARD FOR YOU IM



Seeing as you can only get the bad ending if you..


Spoiler



Completely ruin a relationship path.

Because this gives the Hawk Party all the evidence they need to prove that humans and birds cannot coexist, so they murder you.



I'm just too good at dating birds. :v

I had to look it up and purposefully sabotage the ending of Yuuya's relationship path to get it for the achievement. I've never "messed up" pursuing any of the birds naturally in any playthrough. I wasn't even sure how you were supposed to be able to mess up any of them, aside from declining their invitation at the end.


Also I finally did all the paths and got the BBL ending. I had already kind of spoiled the ending for myself, but it was still super bizarre when I was playing through it.
Ridiculously long, too. I started on it at like midnight expecting it to be another 20 minute thing, and it was like 3 hours and my boyfriend was so mad at me because I did it on a work night. lolol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

yeah.. bad ending is easy that was like the 2nd achievement i got mangoes


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

I CAN'T WITH THAT GAME
BUT I LOVE IT


----------



## Mango (Jun 3, 2015)

OH GOD YOU NEED IT


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

yes you do xD haha

currently need to do sakuya's normal ending. i guess it's that you do one day maths rather than music altogether


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes you do xD haha
> 
> currently need to do sakuya's normal ending. i guess it's that you do one day maths rather than music altogether



I actually had to redo that one a couple times. In the end I only did one day of Music class, the rest was Math.

No matter what else I did, my charisma was always too high so I kept getting the full ending. lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I actually had to redo that one a couple times. In the end I only did one day of Music class, the rest was Math.
> 
> No matter what else I did, my charisma was always too high so I kept getting the full ending. lol.


hmm seems fair enough, thanks for the tips :3


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 4, 2015)

Has anyone else watch Lucahjin's streams of this and its Sequel?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

oh... so this game actually has a good story? I thought people only liked it bc it was weird in a good way..... wooo guess I gotta play this then lol


----------



## Mango (Jun 5, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I actually had to redo that one a couple times. In the end I only did one day of Music class, the rest was Math.
> 
> No matter what else I did, my charisma was always too high so I kept getting the full ending. lol.



if the charisma is too high dont do any music bcs it doesnt matter unless you want the full ending, if you want the full ending then you should ONLY do music

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> oh... so this game actually has a good story? I thought people only liked it bc it was weird in a good way..... wooo guess I gotta play this then lol



yes its so goOD


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 5, 2015)

Mango said:


> if the charisma is too high dont do any music bcs it doesnt matter unless you want the full ending, if you want the full ending then you should ONLY do music



Already 100%'d the achievements, cap'n. :v


Was just passing on that insight to noiru -- every guide said to do all music for the full ending, or mostly music with one or two math classes for the normal ending.

But that always made my Charisma go up too high -- even when I didn't choose "Become a famous artist" and "Fulfillment in Art".

It's not like you can go back to take math instead, and it's not like anyone had an exact number for it.  I don't know what skill level your Charisma should or shouldn't be; I just know I kept getting the extra dialogue, and that was really obnoxious when I was trying to get all the endings. :v


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 5, 2015)

I bought it at like 2:00 in the morning because it was on sale and I wanted a good laugh. It was a good game over all and all the characters had some sort of back story. It was short and long at the same time. It was VERY wordy (maybe that's why they call it a visual novel,) but they could have explained the whole entire thing in a medium sized paragraph, so I guess they cancel each other out. I don't have any complaints (other that the few typos and grammar errors.) I'm glad I bought it, and it did give me a good laugh.


----------



## Minties (Jun 5, 2015)

I bought it for the lulz,  was not disappointed.  Pretty ridiculous haha.


----------



## Mango (Jun 6, 2015)

same i finished it within a week


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Mango said:


> same i finished it within a week



I still need to get all the endings.. But been busy with other stuff.


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 11, 2015)

Hatoful Boyfriend's on sale in Steam.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 12, 2015)

I love how great the writing is. you go into this game thinking it's stupid and then are proven wrong for thinking that as the writing is so gr8


----------



## Mango (Jun 15, 2015)

GUYS ITS ON SALE FOR 3 DOLLARS


----------



## Mango (Jun 15, 2015)

im replaying it on my desktop OTL


----------



## Mango (Jun 16, 2015)

ryoutas route is so sa d????? my child no


----------



## zeoli (Jun 16, 2015)

someone magically give me money so I can get it...I need to love the tiny birbs


----------



## Prabha (Jun 16, 2015)

there's birds all over the place
and it gave me nightmares and trauma that will be permanently imprinted in my memories for the rest of my life

so yeah 10/10 would play again


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> someone magically give me money so I can get it...I need to love the tiny birbs



whats ur steam name


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Mango said:


> whats ur steam name



>____>
Not telling! I'd feel bad if someone bought me a game ;u;


----------



## Mango (Jun 17, 2015)

Oliy said:


> >____>
> Not telling! I'd feel bad if someone bought me a game ;u;



no one ever lets me buy them games wth


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 19, 2015)

How did I miss this thread!?!?

Friend bought this for me as a gag gift a while back, then I got WAY into it. >_<

NAGEKI IS TOO MUCH OMG. AND BBL AND AAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2015)

ThePayne22 said:


> How did I miss this thread!?!?
> 
> Friend bought this for me as a gag gift a while back, then I got WAY into it. >_<
> 
> NAGEKI IS TOO MUCH OMG. AND BBL AND AAAAAAAAAHHHH



YES NAGEKI
I PLAYED HIS ROUTE WITH A FRIEND YESTERDAY 
I THINK I A PART OF ME DIED HE'S TOO PRECIOUS


----------



## Zappo09 (Jun 20, 2015)

I bought Hatoful Boyfriend from the Summer Sale, hopefully I will play it.


----------



## Mango (Jun 28, 2015)

Naiad said:


> YES NAGEKI
> I PLAYED HIS ROUTE WITH A FRIEND YESTERDAY
> I THINK I A PART OF ME DIED HE'S TOO PRECIOUS



NAGEK I IS MY SUNSHINE


----------



## Mango (Jul 1, 2015)

bump 4 birds


----------



## Leedle-lee (Jul 3, 2015)

Honestly this game has given me so many mixed emotions and thoughts, it just makes me confused. My personal favorite is Yuuya, but honestly I don't have that many words for this. Just... I have no idea.


----------



## CurlehBrace (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't like this game. It didn't make any sense at all.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

That Gamee title sounds hilarious...

Is it on 3ds?? How much is it? I think I'm interested in playing rofl.


----------



## Mango (Jul 16, 2015)

katronsensei said:


> That Gamee title sounds hilarious...
> 
> Is it on 3ds?? How much is it? I think I'm interested in playing rofl.



its on steam/computer and atm its $10 usd but it goes on sale a lot!


----------



## Mango (Jul 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## AC Zoey (Jul 17, 2015)

More Hatoful fans!! I'm so happy. 

Hatoful is such an amazing game. So many feels. So many feels for birds.


----------



## Mango (Jul 19, 2015)

i tried to get holiday star and it put a lock on me mum creditcard


----------

